# Dro installed and air spring



## Metalistico (Feb 18, 2022)

Been awhile since I last posted, been busy getting my mill all set up, got the DRO installed and an air spring.
Now for some fun to begin lol
Cheers everyone


----------



## LenVW (Feb 18, 2022)

That Craftex mill is very similar to my King Canada KC-15VS.

I may look into getting a DRO as well.
Where did you get that set ?


----------



## Metalistico (Feb 18, 2022)

LenVW said:


> That Craftex mill is very similar to my King Canada KC-15VS.
> 
> I may look into getting a DRO as well.
> Where did you get that set ?


Got it on Amazon


----------



## LenVW (Feb 18, 2022)

Is there a manufacturer’s name and model number ?

I will be interested to know how you like it . . . after a few weeks of use and if it satisfies all your needs.


----------



## GlenG (Feb 18, 2022)

Did you get the Air spring there as well or did you pick it up from Littlemachineshop.com?


----------



## Metalistico (Feb 19, 2022)

GlenG said:


> Did you get the Air spring there as well or did you pick it up from Littlemachineshop.com?


I bought the air spring from NAPA and made the parts myself.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

@Metalistico.  What area are you from ?


----------



## Metalistico (Feb 19, 2022)

Edmonton


----------



## LenVW (Feb 19, 2022)

Oilers and Elks ?
I was there in 1985 and had cousins living in Sherwood Park.

How do you like your CX612 ?


----------



## Metalistico (Feb 20, 2022)

So far I really like it, little mill but man she can do alot for it's size.


----------



## LenVW (Feb 20, 2022)

I have been experimenting with my King KC-15VS also.
Yes both mills are smaller, but we learn to be creative.
There is no way I was going to lug a full size knee mill into my space and it’s quite adequate for 95% of the items I will work on.
I bought a good milling vise and dusted off my machinist toolbox from the 1980s When I worked for Ex-Cell-O.
Its kind of fun to be machining again.


----------



## chip4charlie (Feb 20, 2022)

Looks great, congrats!


----------

